# Musical New Year Resolutions or Plans



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Image in public domain


So, what are your musical plans for 2023? If you like you can also check whether you posted something like this last year and share how that plan worked out....









TC 2022 resolutions


I have three resolutions; I will make no comment whatsoever concerning David Hurwitz, John Williams,Alma Deutscher. I will explore more aspects of TC than just beyond making comments and to make positive contributions. Those are the first two I can think of. I may have additional resolutions...




www.talkclassical.com












Goals for 2022


Anyone have any musically inclined goals for the New Year? I have three: 1. Get through that large BIS set of the complete Sibelius works. 2. Listen at least one opera I've never heard each week. That includes a lot of Verdi and Mozart. 3. Get my out of control cd library organized!




www.talkclassical.com





For classical music, I will continue with my years long project to re-play and catalogue every single CD in my collection, alphabetical per composer. In line with last year when I said:



Art Rock said:


> For me that is a project that started something like 3-4 years ago. Play every single CD I have again, catalogue them and file them in the many CD cabinets per composer in alphabetical order. I'm at the S now (hopping to and fro from Schmidt to Sibelius to avoid overdosing on a single composer), and my minimum target is to have the S done at the end of the year (100+ each for Schubert, Shostakovich and Sibelius alone). A more ambitious target would be to finish the T as well, but I don't think that will happen.


Well, that went better than expected. I'm currently about halfway the V. So I expect to actually finish this before the end of 2023.

I also said:



Art Rock said:


> Trying to post more often in the Current Listening threads, but every time adding a few lines about what I think of the CD's I have played.


Done. Actually I found this very beneficial, as I can go back and often see what I thought about a CD. I plan to continue this as well.

In the course of the year I started a new habit, triggered by re-playing a bundle of Spohr CD's with his 30+ string quartets: since then I have been selecting a SQ CD every day as the first listen. I may run out of SQ options in the course of the year, but I can switch to a new theme (like piano concertos).

No plans for concerts or music-related travels for me. For extending my CD collection, the same holds as last year:



Art Rock said:


> I have been minimizing buying more CDs for a few years already, unless I come across bargains that are irresistible.


For non-classical, I still have some catching up to do, working my way through the discographies of acts recommended to me.

Enough about me. What about you?


----------



## Monsalvat (11 mo ago)

Happy New Year! Now I see why your Current Listening posts moved rather quickly from Verdi to Vierne...

I don't typically plan my listening that far ahead, but I have some vague ideas in mind. I should explore the French opera repertoire, which I have nearly completely neglected save _La damnation de Faust_. I want to go more carefully through Georg Solti's discography, operatic and symphonic. And I'm going to be giving Mahler's Fourth and Eighth a more serious try, I think. I've started to warm up to the Fourth, after listening to George Szell's recording of it. Those are really the only Mahler symphonies I don't listen to somewhat regularly, but I've been responding positively to them recently and I want to cultivate that into a better appreciation. Oh, and I really ought to give Bruckner another chance. I do like the Fourth, Fifth, and Seventh, but I haven't given the others enough time. 2023 will be the 150th anniversary of Rachmaninoff and Reger, by the way.

I have a few pieces I'd like to learn; mostly organ works of Bach. And I'd like to polish the _Waldstein_ sonata on the piano, which I've learned but not at a level that I can perform it. And of course, I'm hoping to see as much live music and opera as I possibly can.


----------



## fbjim (Mar 8, 2021)

1) Listen to more music 
2) Listen to more French music
3) Maybe give lieder another shot.


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

Highwayman said:


> I`ve failed my primary goal for 2021 which was to go through Handel`s Operas & Oratorios. I think I haven`t even started doing that. So I`ll choose an easier primary goal for 2022. I`m still relatively unfamiliar with Stockhausen so going through his major works and things like _Klang_ and _Klavierstücke_ seems like a viable goal. And if I succeed, perhaps check some of the _Licht_.


I think I can put a ✅ to the Stockhausen project. Not only I`m more familiar with his oeuvre but he also started to click with me. But I think it would be more realistic to suspend the ongoing Handel project for a few years as I`ve lost my appetite a bit. 

So I`ll choose a viable plan for 2023 as well. I know some works by Georg Friedrich Haas and Wolfgang Rihm but I cannot say my appreciation is stronger than my respect for them. So I`ll try to appreciate more of their music by delving into their relatively large body of works. I must say I`m rather optimistic for this year.

I`ll also have a Rădulescu project but I have no reservations for that at all because I know I`m gonna _love_ his music. I was saving him for some time like an old, pricey bottle and I think the time has come.


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

More classical music courses for me. Being a newbie with only 10 years or so years of classical as my dominate genre, I am far behind in knowing and enjoying all there is.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

[QUOTE="Art Rock, post: 2418987, member: 13062"
Art Rock said:

Trying to post more often in the Current Listening threads, but every time adding a few lines about what I think of the CD's I have played.

Done. Actually I found this very beneficial, as I can go back and often see what I thought about a CD. I plan to continue this as well.

[/QUOTE]

Excellent, that's what makes the Current Listening worth perusing ... I hope others also do this.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Buy less music! I have no more space!


----------



## Lisztianwagner (2 mo ago)

1. Expand my classical music knowledge
2. Try to finally crack the Webern nut.


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Neo Romanza said:


> Buy less music! I have no more space!


I stopped, cold turkey, several years ago on New Years. Harder than quitting caffeine. The positive is, you don't have to live without the music as steaming has it all and is MUCH MUCH cheaper.


----------



## Hogwash (5 mo ago)

I would like to hit the road in 2023 driving to Cleveland to hear the Orchestra and Cincinnati to listen to the Pops.

*edit: 2. I want to listen to more chamber music in 2023 than I did in 2022.


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

What I said this time last year:



Chilham said:


> Take another journey from medieval to contemporary. I've identified what I think is the most recommended music in each period, and over the past eighteen months have listened to around 900 pieces. For 2022, I plan to re-listen to those and add the next layer down in recommended listening, about 500 new pieces.
> 
> Jan-Mar: Medieval, Renaissance, Baroque
> Apr-Jun: Classical
> ...


Well, I shared it. I've listened to 1,332 works by 307 different composers so far this year, with a few more to come before the end of this week. It's been both fascinating and rewarding.

For 2023? The same again, just the next level down. I'll also listen again to all those works recommended in the top two levels, and those outside of those that I rated very highly.

My underlying objective for next year is to become better able to contrast and compare different conductors/orchestras/performers performances for a given piece. Not sure how to achieve that, but it's something I need to grapple with.

Wishing everyone happy listening for 2023.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

eljr said:


> I stopped, cold turkey, several years ago on New Years. Harder than quitting caffeine. The positive is, you don't have to live without the music as steaming has it all and is MUCH MUCH cheaper.


Unless I lose all of my CD collection in a fire and have no other choice, I'll never subscribe to a streaming service. Oh and giving up buying CDs is much easier than giving up caffeine.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Neo Romanza said:


> Buy less music! I have no more space!





Neo Romanza said:


> Oh and giving up buying CDs is much easier than giving up caffeine.


That would explain the recent splurge of purchases over the last week or so, get them in this year so your plan is more easily achieved next - sound thinking 

I might agree with your second comment but I have no intentions of giving up either.


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Neo Romanza said:


> I'll never subscribe to a streaming service.


Why?


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

This year I seriously need to concentrate more time listening to what I already have on the shelves, in boxes, in cupboards, hidden in cookie jars etc.

On a serious note I would like to get to some more live concerts than last year.


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Malx said:


> This year I seriously need to concentrate more time listening to what I already have on the shelves, in boxes, in cupboards, hidden in cookie jars etc.


and miss all the new things that comes out? Of course there is no right or wrong in this but I'd rather just let the old stuff sit and walk in the present. Never let life get ahead of you!


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

eljr said:


> Why?


I own over 5,000 classical CDs. I have no use for one.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Malx said:


> This year I seriously need to concentrate more time listening to what I already have on the shelves, in boxes, in cupboards, hidden in cookie jars etc.
> 
> On a serious note I would like to get to some more live concerts than last year.


A great idea and something that people who stream don't seem to understand. For a lot of us, we started collecting early and have accumulated a lot of CDs over the years. I'm not not worried about missing out on new music because each time I look through my collection, I run across recordings I had forgotten about or I simply haven't heard in years. I put a lot of money into obtaining a physical collection, so I see no reason why I should pay a streaming service every month when I have more than enough music for 20 more lifetimes.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

eljr said:


> and miss all the new things that comes out? Of course there is no right or wrong in this but I'd rather just let the old stuff sit and walk in the present. Never let life get ahead of you!


See reply #18.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

eljr said:


> and miss all the new things that comes out? Of course there is no right or wrong in this but I'd rather just let the old stuff sit and walk in the present. Never let life get ahead of you!


You will note I did say 'concentrate more time' not all my time .

I will try and curtail my desire to buy everything I like and accept some things can just be streamed as an acceptable alternative source.

You are right there are so many good new recordings coming out these days, a prime example being the modern/younger string quartets just seem to have more 'attitude' for want of a better word allied to excellent technique that some of the established recordings of the past lack - they shouldn't be ignored.
I am also almost dead set against the notion of there being only one way to interpret a piece so I'm constantly looking for alternative takes, so my collection will never be complete.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Neo Romanza said:


> I own over 5,000 classical CDs. I have no use for one.


New resolution - I must find out how many discs I have as I really don't know although I did count my Mahler second symphonies recently the total stands at 32 and there are many others I covet from a distance.


----------



## EvaBaron (Jan 3, 2022)

I would of course like to discover and play more music but mainly I want to practice more and get better at playing the violin so I can join Jeugd Orkest Nederland and actually get in. Also looking at the Sweelinck orchestra. 2 friends of mine who are playing in my current youth orchestra are already in these orchestras so I’d be fun to join them. So I’m just going to practice a lot and really work on my technique


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Malx said:


> New resolution - I must find out how many discs I have as I really don't know although I did count my Mahler second symphonies recently the total stands at 32 and there are many others I covet from a distance.


I'm really just giving an approximation, but just by eyeballing it, it looks like be close to this amount or perhaps a bit less. I do know I own around 16 complete Mahler cycles and there's no telling how many partial and individual recordings I have of his work. Too many!


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Looking back on last year's equivalent thread, I reached my goals. Focused on a few composers - Bartok, Walton, Schoenberg and Liszt - and contributed to their guestbooks here. Most of the reading about those was from previous years.

This year I got through the book on Liszt, and I've almost finished Fay's biography of Shostakovich. I've already been doing some listening and will eventually do a write up on his guestbook.

As for next year, I'll try to continue reading on music, but I'm not sure exactly what or who. I might try to cover some American and French composers, and maybe try go back a bit to Baroque and Classical eras, which I haven't looked at for a while.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

I am going to start on January 1 and go through that huge 13 volume set of complete Sibelius on BIS. It's been sitting on the shelf for 6 long years and it's time to get through it!


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

mbhaub said:


> I am going to start on January 1 and go through that huge 13 volume set of complete Sibelius on BIS. It's been sitting on the shelf for 6 long years and it's time to get through it!


A great idea! I'll have to do it myself, but, if I'm going to be honest with myself, it'll never happen --- too much music out there and too little time.


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Neo Romanza said:


> I own over 5,000 classical CDs. I have no use for one.


Most of us have extensive collections. Streaming enables convenience and easy. PLus all the new releases without the storage headache. 

Glad I made the switch but I still miss the romance of having the cd in hand so I fully understand your reluctance.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

eljr said:


> Most of us have extensive collections. Streaming enables convenience and easy. PLus all the new releases without the storage headache.
> 
> Glad I made the switch but I still miss the romance of having the cd in hand so I fully understand your reluctance.


It was a lot of work, but I've ripped CDs from my collection to my computer's external SSD. It's currently at 726 GB. So this is essentially like having a streaming service at my computer but without the month fee!


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Neo Romanza said:


> It was a lot of work, but I've ripped CDs from my collection to my computer's external SSD. It's currently at 726 GB. So this is essentially like having a streaming service at my computer but without the month fee!


Same, about 1TB ripped. 

I nearly never use it though with the streaming replacing that too.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

eljr said:


> Same, about 1TB ripped.
> 
> I nearly never use it though with the streaming replacing that too.


I guess if I were to subscribe to a streaming service (key word there is _if_), it would be the new Apple classical app that was supposed to be released this year. It'll be interesting to see what they come up with, but also whether there will be many subscribers.


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

It would be great to see more videos of complete operas with the subtitles. But I don't dare to make it a resolution yet.


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Neo Romanza said:


> I guess if I were to subscribe to a streaming service (key word there is _if_), it would be the new Apple classical app that was supposed to be released this year. It'll be interesting to see what they come up with, but also whether there will be many subscribers.


Apple bought Primephoinic to enter the Classical market. 
I despise Apples' business model but recognize its popularity. Like Nike sneakers. 
I won't do business with either. I had a Primephonic account and it was great quality but not as user friendly as others. I imagine Apple will fix this up before the relaunch.
Search functions and interfacing, nothing beats Spotify. Problem with them is quality. 
The best quality is Amazon HD. Not a great search function, not a great interface. 
Tidal is so so with much ******** humping their Master files. 
Lots of options.
You are comfortable with Apple, go for it. 

Peace


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

eljr said:


> Apple bought Primephoinic to enter the Classical market.
> I despise Apples' business model but recognize its popularity. Like Nike sneakers.
> I won't do business with either. I had a Primephonic account and it was great quality but not as user friendly as others. I imagine Apple will fix this up before the relaunch.
> Search functions and interfacing, nothing beats Spotify. Problem with them is quality.
> ...


Yeah, I like Apple's interface and I'm just used to their products (I own several Macbook computers, iPads etc.). I tried out Spotify Premium not too long ago just to hear how it sounded and, honestly, I heard Mp3 at 320 kbps that sounded better. I also didn't much care for their search engine. Qobuz seems pretty cool. Anyway, we'll see what happens with Apple's classical app.


----------



## PaulFranz (May 7, 2019)

1. Get hired to sing more things that I actually want to sing in classical rep.

2. If that happens, actually bother to properly learn real, formal Italian.

3. If that happens, resume Czech studies.

4. Improve my singing so that it stays consistent no matter what I sing, instead of getting so bright in popular rep that I have trouble with the top.

5. Rip my Marston Battistini CDs and probably ask for another Marston set.


----------



## Ulalume!Ulalume! (6 mo ago)

I've a very particular way of listening to music that I've stuck to for years. I told my brother about it once and he said it sounded more like work than fun, but isn't that the point of a hobby: work to do in your spare time. 
Anyway I've several projects I work on simultaneously. For example, since October I've been working my way through all the famous operatic arias. This involves first creating a playlist of every recording I have and bunging them all in. I play this on shuffle until I hit upon a work that really blows me away. I add all such pieces to another playlist while deleting the chaff. While doing this I begin adding alternate versions of each piece in the second playlist, so I invariably end up having dozens of versions of the same aria. These I listen through and keep the most indispenable. While doing all this, I keep an eye on singers/composers/conductors/orchestras that have had the biggest success rate and go find as many recordings of theirs as I can find. I also use Google Books & archive.org to search through every mention of said arias/singer/conductor etc. to read all I can find about them.
My ongoing projects that I hope to make a dent in, God willing, in during 2023:
1. famous operatic arias
2. famous operatic arias (historical recordings edition)
3. ballet & waltzes
4. string quartets
5. piano concertos
6. violin concertos
I also want to look into non-HIP recordings of my fave Bach/Handel/Vivaldi works.
For non-classical I intend on working my way through all I have from Billie Holiday, Ella Fitzgerald, Ethel Waters and all the vocal discs released as part of the Chronological Classics series.
Also, since this is a digital project, a big job I ought work on is standardising the tagging of all files.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Task: sign up with a new piano teacher. The one I've gone to for the past 4+ years has a new job, though we hope to keep in touch. I have a taster lesson booked for early Jan.so here's hoping that goes well.

Resolution: give things a proper chance and don't hanker after the previous arrangements, albeit I wouldn't myself have chosen to change them.


----------



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

I need to get my symphony finished by the end of April so that the radiophonic version can be recorded and produced in the summer and the recording published and a concert arranged in the autumn.

(It is looking good, although the slow movement is painfully slow to compose.)


----------



## Musicaterina (Apr 5, 2020)

Save money for a pardessus de viole. This will be a project for more than one year.

And sometimes make a day of rarely played composers, generally or of a specific composer.


----------



## Mannheim Rocket (Aug 1, 2020)

I would like to listen to more vocal and choral works. I don't often feel like reading along with a text while listening, so I don't listen to them as often as I should. Maybe more solo keyboard works as well. I have the Bohm Ring as well, which I need to make time to listen to.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Ulalume!Ulalume! said:


> I've a very particular way of listening to music that I've stuck to for years. I told my brother about it once and he said it sounded more like work than fun, but isn't that the point of a hobby: work to do in your spare time.
> Anyway I've several projects I work on simultaneously. For example, since October I've been working my way through all the famous operatic arias. This involves first creating a playlist of every recording I have and bunging them all in. I play this on shuffle until I hit upon a work that really blows me away. I add all such pieces to another playlist while deleting the chaff. While doing this I begin adding alternate versions of each piece in the second playlist, so I invariably end up having dozens of versions of the same aria. These I listen through and keep the most indispenable. While doing all this, I keep an eye on singers/composers/conductors/orchestras that have had the biggest success rate and go find as many recordings of theirs as I can find. I also use Google Books & archive.org to search through every mention of said arias/singer/conductor etc. to read all I can find about them.
> My ongoing projects that I hope to make a dent in, God willing, in during 2023:
> 1. famous operatic arias
> ...


I'm impressed by your projects - so thats January taken care of, what about the rest of the year


----------



## PeterKC (Dec 30, 2016)

Alcohol and music pairings?

What would you pair a French 75 with? Ibert? Poulenc?


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

I'd like to try and get into more of Dvorak's chamber music in the next year, along with more elegiac Russian Piano Trios.


----------



## Anooj (Dec 5, 2021)

Murray Perahia’s Bach recordings for piano
The 8-CD box of Telemann’s wind concerti on CPO
A complete Mozart symphony set (probably a HIP one, as I already have the late ones on modern instruments)
More French Baroque
More chamber music by Dvorak, Mendelssohn, Schumann, Schubert
The symphonies of Arnold Bax
A better cycle of Brahms symphonies (I have the 1970s Karajan set, and I’m hoping a different cycle might warm me up to these works)


----------



## Artran (Sep 16, 2016)

I have a listening project which I started last month. I'm listening to solo piano pieces starting from 1880. So the plan for 2023 is to make it up to 2022. I'm now in the year 1894... The next thing is probably to listen more carefully to the Boulez and Stockhausen oeuvre.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

I have neglected Schumann. In 2023, I will try to remedy this lamentable failing.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

My resolution will be to make no resolution that I will lose weight, and stop buying CDs. I like CDs! And cookies, too!


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I've been eyeing a new tubed amplifier to replace my long-in-the-tooth JoLida SJ-502A which still has life left in it but is probably experiencing fewer "good days" than "not so good days." Still, those good days continue to sound fabulous. But the addition of a new piece of stereo equipment in the chain always prompts a new interest in rehearing a lot of old familiar discs. They come across with "new ears", so to speak. 

As well, I'll continue to attempt to finish cataloguing my discs with the Discogs database. I currently have 7,475 units listed with Discogs, which is most of my CDs and pop and jazz records. I still have maybe 1000 classical records to add, which will take me fairly close to an end, provided I don't add anything new to the shelves. But I doubt that will happen any time soon.

Or maybe I'll just watch TV. Or go for a walk. Or go fishing. Or saddle up ol' Virgil one more time. Or ....


----------



## Chat Noir (4 mo ago)

Much of 2022 was focusing on certain composers; mostly less visible or neglected composers like Alan Rawsthorne, Malipiero, Eugene Goossens. I also discovered, accidentally, that I really like the works of baroque composer Jean-Marie Leclair and I've been listening to them on and off throughout the year. 

So I'm continuing with listening to the entire output of Rawsthorne and several other British symphonists who have slipped by the wayside (Edgar Bainton, John Kinsella, Alan Bush). 

Hopefully I'll get to a few more live concerts, though I've been to many more since the dark days of the pandemic.


----------



## Chat Noir (4 mo ago)

Neo Romanza said:


> A great idea and something that people who stream don't seem to understand. For a lot of us, we started collecting early and have accumulated a lot of CDs over the years. I'm not not worried about missing out on new music because each time I look through my collection, I run across recordings I had forgotten about or I simply haven't heard in years. I put a lot of money into obtaining a physical collection, so I see no reason why I should pay a streaming service every month when I have more than enough music for 20 more lifetimes.


Yes, I also have enough recordings, but also it's not even difficult now to find music without subscribing to a streaming service. I went back to exploring the large number of LPs (10" and 12") I have. I actually got rid of quite a few CDs and what I have is enough to keep anyone busy.


eljr said:


> Most of us have extensive collections. Streaming enables convenience and easy. Plus all the new releases without the storage headache.
> Glad I made the switch but I still miss the romance of having the cd in hand so I fully understand your reluctance.


Perhaps there's some argument for keeping such a thing in business, but really this is irrelevant for me when I know I can find practically anything I might want to find at youtube - with the likes of Naxos, Erato, Brilliant, CPO and BIS uploading catalogues and new releases. Plus I find a lot of music via the radio (largely France Musique and with superior sound). Forking out for a subscription in that scenario feels pointless to me.


----------



## Mark Dee (Feb 16, 2021)

My plan (resolutions are pointless as January 2nd usually means they are invalid!) is to explore the many CDs, LPs, downloads I have yet to listen to, and in between to explore new (to me) music via streaming services. Should keep me busy.


----------



## composingmusic (Dec 16, 2021)

Waehnen said:


> I need to get my symphony finished by the end of April so that the radiophonic version can be recorded and produced in the summer and the recording published and a concert arranged in the autumn.
> 
> (It is looking good, although the slow movement is painfully slow to compose.)


Exciting! Will this be available for listening anywhere once it’s recorded?


----------



## composingmusic (Dec 16, 2021)

Dunno if I have many specific resolutions per se, but I do have plans! There’s a large-scale piece I’ll spend the first half of the year writing, and some smaller works to follow that. I’ve got a list of some concerts I want to attend as well, both in London and elsewhere. 

Otherwise there are particular aspects of my composition technique I’ve been working on over the past two years – these include being aware of detail both on a local and structural level, my editing process, and a number of other things.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I have some wild ideas these days with arranging and transcribing for guitar and piano, so I hope to learn something about analyzing form and building motives ++


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Chat Noir said:


> Perhaps there's some argument for keeping such a thing in business, but really this is irrelevant for me when I know I can find practically anything I might want to find at youtube - with the likes of Naxos, Erato, Brilliant, CPO and BIS uploading catalogues and new releases. Plus I find a lot of music via the radio (largely France Musique and with superior sound). Forking out for a subscription in that scenario feels pointless to me.


Fair enough but I am more exact in selecting what I wish to listen to and I prefer newer releases in state of the art audio reproduction. 
For me, only the best quality stream with no limitations on selections will do.


----------



## Chat Noir (4 mo ago)




----------



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

composingmusic said:


> Exciting! Will this be available for listening anywhere once it’s recorded?


For sure, it will be available for listening on many platforms. I will let you know!

Now that I have decided to concentrate on my art music, I will be doing some marketing, too. Not that I like it, but this music is more heavy-weight and adds to motivation. I want people to hear this, whereas I have never really cared if all that many people hear my lighter pieces or not.


----------



## MartinDB (9 mo ago)

Having moved home, taking a lot of time, and replaced chunks of my hifi last year, I plan to enjoy as much music as possible this year. 

More specifically, I plan to continue with some 20th century British composers who I had previously, unaccountably neglected - including Vaughan Williams, Arnold, and Tippett (though he was less neglected than others). I am also planning to get to know Weinberg better, starting reasonably systematically with his string quartets this month. The last project is John Adams. The few of Adams's works I know, I like. I got his collected works (40 CDs) for Christmas and want to work my way through this during the year.


----------



## composingmusic (Dec 16, 2021)

Waehnen said:


> For sure, it will be available for listening on many platforms. I will let you know!
> 
> Now that I have decided to concentrate on my art music, I will be doing some marketing, too. Not that I like it, but this music is more heavy-weight and adds to motivation. I want people to hear this, whereas I have never really cared if all that many people hear my lighter pieces or not.


Very exciting!


----------



## Chat Noir (4 mo ago)

MartinDB said:


> I am also planning to get to know Weinberg better, starting reasonably systematically with his string quartets this month.


Listening to Weinberg's quartets is a project I did about a year ago (though started before that and didn't finish). I used the CPO recordings with Quatuor Danel, 6 volumes.


----------



## MartinDB (9 mo ago)

SONNET CLV said:


> I've been eyeing a new tubed amplifier to replace my long-in-the-tooth JoLida SJ-502A which still has life left in it but is probably experiencing fewer "good days" than "not so good days." Still, those good days continue to sound fabulous. But the addition of a new piece of stereo equipment in the chain always prompts a new interest in rehearing a lot of old familiar discs. They come across with "new ears", so to speak.
> 
> As well, I'll continue to attempt to finish cataloguing my discs with the Discogs database. I currently have 7,475 units listed with Discogs, which is most of my CDs and pop and jazz records. I still have maybe 1000 classical records to add, which will take me fairly close to an end, provided I don't add anything new to the shelves. But I doubt that will happen any time soon.
> 
> Or maybe I'll just watch TV. Or go for a walk. Or go fishing. Or saddle up ol' Virgil one more time. Or ....


I finally replaced mt old Naim amplifier last year; it was from 1998! I was going to get a new, upgraded Naim, but after trialing a few alternatives, I went with a Primaluna tube amp. I loved the sound of it. It has a built-in headphone amplifier too which bears comparison with my solid state Graham Slee headphone amp. I am sold on tubes now and thinking about an upgraded tube headphone amp eventually. I don't know your budget, but you might want to consider Primaluna.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

In 2022 a survey of 19th century Russian orchestral music with lists of favorites was completed. In 2023 I will continue a thread on late 19th-century orchestral suites called "Suite Spot," on a much-reduced scale. (Comments and questions are still welcome.) Also I'll be listening to more Canadian music, and following the Opera thread.


----------



## drossy (Apr 19, 2017)

Art Rock said:


> View attachment 180933
> 
> Image in public domain
> 
> ...


I am new to the site and have a small collection of classical music which I intend to grow substantially this year. I have been an audiophile for over 30 years and dabbled is classical music but want to broaden my horizon. I joined the site to be part of this great community and learn and pick brains. I'm super excited to grow my current small collection which I look forward to this year.


----------



## drossy (Apr 19, 2017)

Malx said:


> This year I seriously need to concentrate more time listening to what I already have on the shelves, in boxes, in cupboards, hidden in cookie jars etc.
> 
> On a serious note I would like to get to some more live concerts than last year.


That's my goal also, I need to get out and listen to more live concerts, I feel I have become detached from that part of the listening experience.


----------



## Steven4570 (May 16, 2019)

eljr said:


> Apple bought Primephoinic to enter the Classical market.
> I despise Apples' business model but recognize its popularity. Like Nike sneakers.
> I won't do business with either. I had a Primephonic account and it was great quality but not as user friendly as others. I imagine Apple will fix this up before the relaunch.
> Search functions and interfacing, nothing beats Spotify. Problem with them is quality.
> ...


 What's apple's business model?


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Steven4570 said:


> What's apple's business model?


Their marketing first approach (you pay for that, it increases the cost of their product significantly) And I dislike the extent to which they make it near impossible or near impossible to interface with none Apple products. 

At least they make quality product, with the exception of their latest iPhone launch. 

Nike often offers interior product for an excessive price. They are a marketing company disguised as a sports brand.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

My musical goal for 2023 is to practice more at the organ console. Being a senior citizen my playing abilities are starting to wane and at times it becomes discouraging. I have great practice sessions for the most part, but I know I can do better, and need to spend lots more time at the keyboard to keep those skills finely tuned. 

Now have entered my 62nd year as a professional church organist/pianist ... in a church that I love, a wonderful church organ, wonderful people, and super pastor's to work with.


----------

